# Issue: Popups for contests on iOS devices



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2018)

We are aware of an issue currently affecting some folks using iOS/Safari devices of popups from "ingmatic" affecting their browsing experience.

We have had a couple of reports saying the same thing has happened on Android/Chrome as well.

This seems to be a widespread issue with mobile traffic on web sites.

https://www.wired.com/story/pop-up-mobile-ads-surge-as-sites-scramble-to-stop-them/

Thank-you to people that have reported this to me, I don't use iOS devices, so I haven't yet run into this. I only know when you let me know, so please never hesitate to reach out.


Cheers,
Craig


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 15, 2018)

Was getting this popup several days ago. Cleared every cookie and website data in Safari and Twitter. Went to read this message from your Twitter feed and while reading, had this attachment pop up.

Tried directly via Safari and same thing happened.

Clearing cookies does not fix.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> Was getting this popup several days ago. Cleared every cookie and website data in Safari and Twitter. Went to read this message from your Twitter feed and while reading, had this attachment pop up.
> 
> Tried directly via Safari and same thing happened.
> 
> Clearing cookies does not fix.



That's great information, thank-you.

What Twitter app are you using?


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 15, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> That's great information, thank-you.
> 
> What Twitter app are you using?



The official Twitter app in the Apple App Store, iOS 11.2.5 on iPhone 7. All apps are up to date, including Twitter - says version 7.17. Not using any apps that collect social media posts in one location or anything like that. Never use Hootsuite, Tweetbot, etc.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > That's great information, thank-you.
> ...



Thank-you.

This is a strange one, obviously we don't send anything to the Twitter app beyond the featured image and some text.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

Here's a great article that shows what we're up against.


https://www.wired.com/story/pop-up-mobile-ads-surge-as-sites-scramble-to-stop-them/


----------



## tolusina (Feb 15, 2018)

Just the summaries on the google search results for _"ingmatic"_ are interesting;
https://www.google.com/search?q=ingmatic&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

A quick update.

After talking to ad ops and our host, I'm pretty confident in saying that this is not an issue related to Canon Rumors specifically, it's an issue plaguing the whole internet.

People have reported these popups on sites like CNN, The New York times and Yahoo.

We hope a fix is sent out soon.


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 15, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Thank-you.
> 
> This is a strange one, obviously we don't send anything to the Twitter app beyond the featured image and some text.



It's triggered AFTER loading your site. Start by clicking on the link in your tweet, which opens Safari within Twitter. Then can see the page for a few seconds, even scroll and start to read, then the popup takes over the page. Clicking close or an X does nothing but continue the redirect.

If you know what ad services you're using on mobile, it MAY help to track it down. Seems to be something related to that. Can browse non-ad driven sites just fine in Safari and through Safari within Twitter.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Thank-you.
> ...



Not for me.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Thank-you.
> ...



The issue cannot be recreated because it's random.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2018)

When someone gets javascript popups like this, right now, no one knows where they come from, but likely from visiting a infected site.

As noted, clear your ios browsing history to erase the malware.

Finally, if all else fails, you can reset Safari by going to Settings > Safari > Clear History and Website Data.




This means you’ll lose your Web history, and you’ll have to log in again to any sites you’ve set to remember you. Unfortunately, though, this may be what has to happen if all else fails. Now, does anyone want to grab pitchforks and go after whoever is trying to hook users with these scams? I’ll bring the tar and feathers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2018)

Speaking of ads, there was one on the home page for a Nikon D850. I decided to give CR a few pennies and clicked on it. It took me to the Nikon Website and the D850 which was marked out of stock. So Nikon is paying $$ to advertise buying a camera that they can't deliver!

We should all click on ads in CR (Not that scam popup). That's how the site is financed, they receive a small amount when a reader clicks on a ad.(only one time)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Speaking of ads, there was one on the home page for a Nikon D850. I decided to give CR a few pennies and clicked on it. It took me to the Nikon Website and the D850 which was marked out of stock. So Nikon is paying $$ to advertise buying a camera that they can't deliver!
> 
> We should all click on ads in CR (Not that scam popup). That's how the site is financed, they receive a small amount when a reader clicks on a ad.(only one time)



Clicks don't really matter and artificially inflating them is actually a bad thing. The auction of ad space will pay less for what is considered inflated CTR.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of ads, there was one on the home page for a Nikon D850. I decided to give CR a few pennies and clicked on it. It took me to the Nikon Website and the D850 which was marked out of stock. So Nikon is paying $$ to advertise buying a camera that they can't deliver!
> ...



Interesting. I am on the other end, I pay for clicks by bidding on them, so I incorrectly assumed that there was a 1:1 correlation.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



If you're bidding $2 on a click, and an ad spot comes up with a CTR that's too high, they'll serve the $1.50 bid and give you a better spot for $2.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I have low price products, so 5 cents a click. Many of my products are custom made and unique so I'm the only one selling them. The ad just helps people discover them when they did not know such a thing existed.


----------

